# Extension Wifi airport express et Bbox 2?



## Fast_Dido (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un "airport express" dans le but d'augmenter la portée de mon réseau wifi existant sur ma b-box 2 (Belgacom). Mais voilà le problème est le suivant, il m'est impossible d'étendre le réseau, j'arrive à connecter le airport express au réseau mais lorsque je choisis dans les préférences de celui-ci d'augmenter la portée du réseau wifi via le soft airport de mon mac, au moment de la mis à jour du airport express il ne parvient pas à enregistrer les modifications me disant que c'est impossible.  Devrais-je changer une option au sein de ma b-box 2 afin qu'il autorise la portée de son wifi?   Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

L'Airport Express a bien une fonction WDS (pour prolonger un signal wifi), mais je crois (sûr...) qu'elle le fait uniquement dans un cadre inter-Apple.
C'est à dire que si on a déjà une borne airport (express ou extreme), le signal peut être prolongé par l'ajout d'une nouvelle borne express.

Elle ne pourra pas prolonger le signal wifi d'une box. Vraisemblablement pour des questions d'intégration au niveau des types de points d'accès. C'est pas logique, WDS étant une norme, mais Apple a certainement voulu rester en milieu homogène pour éviter d'éventuels pbs.

En attendant, il y a d'autres répéteurs WDS, du genre de celui-ci:
http://www.01net.com/fiche-produit/...i-netgear-repeteur-universel-wifi-n-wn3000rp/

Suivant le contexte (très grande maison, par exemple, on peut aussi mettre en place une autre solution mixte (CPL+Wifi).
http://www.devolo.fr/consumer/77_dl...starter-kit_informations-produits_1.html?l=fr


----------



## lappartien (21 Février 2012)

cherche. ton pb a été déjà traité il me semble sur mac G
augmenter la portée d'airport express par ex ou tout simplement airport express


----------



## Fast_Dido (23 Février 2012)

Je te remercie Polo....enfin je trouve ça un peu aberrant que l'airport express puisse se connecter à la box mais ne puisse étendre le réseau de celui-ci...enfin on connaît la politique apple...


----------



## sioux (27 Février 2012)

bonjour,

effectivement, l'airport express ne permet pas d'étendre un réseau wifi (autre que airport d'apple).
Par contre, j'avais cru voir que la borne *airport extreme* le permettait, mais je ne trouve l'info nulle par :confuses:
quelqu'un pourrait il me dire si oui ou non, je peux étendre le réseau wifi de ma freebox avec ?

merci ...


----------



## atari.fr (5 Mars 2012)

bonjour

j'ai branché mon aiport express à un port de la FREEBOX

Et je l'ai configuré: Creer un reseau sans fil et à partir de celui ci vous pouvez utiliser le web !

Part contre je suis etonné qu'elle ne puisse pas etendre un reseau, c'est pourtant une option proposée dans la config et ca ne parle pas d'airplay !!!


----------



## marcojm (14 Mars 2012)

Cela 3 jours que je galère, rien n'y faisait et puis...j'ai vu ce topic...

Je confirme la solution est bien là pour configurer une borne AIRPORT EXPRESS sur un réseau wifi géré par une freebox révolution :

- A partir de l'interface de gestion du routeur :http://mafreebox.freebox.fr
- aller dans l'onglet wifi, puis configuration
- désactiver le mode 802.11n et valider 
- le réseau wifi initial devient inaccessible à partir de l'ordinateur
- se connecter à la borne airport et lancer sa configuration en "se rattacher a un reseau existant"
- aller jusqu'au bout, la borne passe au vert
- remettre sur 20mhz le mode 802.11n
- réactiver le wifi sur l'ordinateur, le tour est joué !

Ca marche !!!!!


----------

